# help travel insurance ...



## am64 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im off to tobago in November ...i havent ever organised travel insurance before and they keep saying about non pre medicial conditions ??? help  where do i start?


----------



## tracey w (Oct 7, 2010)

am64 said:


> Im off to tobago in November ...i havent ever organised travel insurance before and they keep saying about non pre medicial conditions ??? help  where do i start?



Im sure others will let you know the best/cheapest etc. Mine is with halifax as we do house and everything with them. they ask you medical questions and you will need to disclose these, they may put your premium up slightly, but ive found its not that different in price to my pre diagnosis days.


----------



## am64 (Oct 7, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Im sure others will let you know the best/cheapest etc. Mine is with halifax as we do house and everything with them. they ask you medical questions and you will need to disclose these, they may put your premium up slightly, but ive found its not that different in price to my pre diagnosis days.



thanks tracey i will check them out i did an internet search and it was so confusing x cheers


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Am..when I went to the Carribean I took out insurance through money supermarket and it cost about ?20 even after declaring all my medical history. Make sure you declare it all though x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 7, 2010)

Natwest are pretty good


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2010)

I phoned loads of different companies before my recent holiday - it was new to me too, I'd not arranged travel insurance or many years, and certainly not since having Diabetes to include as well.

The best deal I got was from Swinton - you have to talk to someone from Axa Health Insurance re the Diabetes, but because I've got no added complications it was no extra on top, and it was the most reasonable out of all the big companies and some that I've never heard of!!

(Mind you, the people in my local branch were total wazzocks.  Luckily all the initial stuff was done with a LOVELY guy on the phone, nowt to do with local branch, lol)

xx


----------



## Monica (Oct 8, 2010)

We're with Halifax too. I usually purchase an annual family insurance for Europe. They charged ?10 extra for the Diabetes and ?10 for my underactive thyroid (could have left the thyroid one out if I wanted).


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've only ever needed it once and went with Tesco. It was a few years ago so price not relevant. But there was no bother with the diabetes.

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 8, 2010)

My travel insurance is with my bank - we pay ?12 bank account fee and get lots of free stuff like travel insurance and mobile insurance etc.

When I registered I had to tell them bout the diabetes, I was put through to there under writers who deemed me insurable !! at no extra cost.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 8, 2010)

if you bank with natwest and have the advantage gold account, you get free travel insurance 

can you tell i'm plugging?


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 8, 2010)

*I gotta phone up travel insurance company tomoz fer my week in the algarve at the end of this month to inform them of my diabetes, think its gonna cost around ?21 so i'll let u know who its with etc tomoz  *


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> if you bank with natwest and have the advantage gold account, you get free travel insurance
> 
> can you tell i'm plugging?



if you give me your no Sam can i call you direct to sort it for me ...and do you then get the commission ???


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *I gotta phone up travel insurance company tomoz fer my week in the algarve at the end of this month to inform them of my diabetes, think its gonna cost around ?21 so i'll let u know who its with etc tomoz  *



Thanks scoot ...i must admit im quite intelligent.... but this sort of thing doesnt even register in my brain !!


----------

